# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Bienvenue sur le Nouveau Forum

## netah25

Bienvenue sur le nouveau Forum !

Informations pratiques :

- Tous les comptes utilisateurs ont t imports avec leur configuration temporelle en GMT +1 et heure d't active. Si vous n'tes pas dans ce fuseau horaire en ralit, vous devrez rechanger ce paramtre dans votre tableau de bord.

- Le paramtre Invisible des comptes n'a pas t import. Vous pouvez le remettre manuellement depuis votre tableau de bord.


Le nouveau systme de FORUM

Ce nouveau systme de forum est destin  vous offrir encore plus de fonctionnalits pour votre confort, toujours avec des temps de rponses exceptionnels (merci le bixon). 

Par sa richesse, c'est un systme que l'on peut qualifier de systme professionnel de gestion de communaut. Ce n'est pas un simple forum, mais un outil destin  grer une communaut de la faon la plus efficace possible, et la plus simple pour les utilisateurs. 

Toutes vos donnes ont t importes dans le nouveau systme, vous gardez votre rang, vos messages, vos messages privs (ceux archivs aussi), votre profil, etc. La seule modification est que dsormais on devient "membre du club"  50 messages au lieu de 100. 

Comme c'est un nouveau systme, vous devrez vous habituer  la nouvelle prsentation, mais vous verrez c'est trs simple, et vous aurez l'occasion aussi de dcouvrir les nouvelles fonctionnalits  votre disposition : 

- Flux *RSS* 
- *fichiers joints* (schmas uml/merise, codes source, etc) 
- *calendrier* (vnements par exemple) 
- *notation* des sujets 
- Envoyer des Messages Privs  plusieurs destinataires 
- Meilleur systme de *recherche* sur plusieurs niveaux 
- Mise en ligne facile de votre Avatar sur le forum directement 
- Personnalisation : choisissez l'ordre de classement d'affichage 
- Personnalisations avances : prcisez dans votre profil comment vous souhaitez que le forum s'affiche pour vous, nombreuses options possibles... 
- Editeur de messages avanc avec wysiwyg 
- etc... 


A venir dans le futur 

- Les *Sous forums* (cration de nombreux nouveaux forums varis) 
- Signaler des messages illgaux aux modrateurs 
- Nouveau systme de rangs (inutile de dbattre l-dessus merci) 
- Correcteur orthographique dans l'diteur de messages 
- Coloration syntaxique du code en balise code 
- etc... 

Nous esprons que vous aurez l'occasion de vous habituer rapidement  ce nouveau systme, et que vous en serez satisfait. 

Remerciements :

Je remercie particulirement Gal Donat et Anomaly, sans qui rien n'aurait t possible.
Je remercie toutes les personnes qui ont particip  ce projet : cchatelain, GrandFather, Mathieu, Ridan, Bestiol, et tous ceux que j'oublie (  ::aie::  ).

NetAh

----------


## reggae

Un grand bravo  tous!! C'est fantastique!! Et bonnes vacances de Pques!!

----------


## Pill_S

Un grand bravo  vous, je trouve le nouveau forum vraiment surprenant, il va falloir quelques jours d'adaptation mais vu les amliorations que j'ai pu appercevoir, a vaut la peine  :;):

----------


## Space Cowboy

Les sujets sur deux lignes, c'est beaucoup moins visible.
Il aurait fallu laisser une colonne pour l'auteur et agrandir la colonne de la date, on a deux fois moins de sujet par page et des pages deux fois plus grande.
Dj que le nombre de nouveaux sujet est imprssionnant, alors la ...


j'ai l'impression d'tre sur MondePersistant ...

----------


## ShinJava

::king::  Bravo pour le nouveau forum  ::king::  
Z'avez fait du bon boulot  ::): 

Bon courage pour la suite !

++
ShinJava

----------


## slim

ah ouiiiii  ::king::  Excellent ! et vraiment, il fait plus professionnel. 
Merci pour votre boulot  :;):  et bonne continuation

----------


## Franck.H

Super, franchement ... flicitation  tous ceux et celles qui on fait tout ce travail ! ::king::

----------


## vdumont

Pas mal!

----------


## rozwel

J'aime bien l'diteur enrichi tiens.

----------


## cchatelain

::bravo::  ::ccool::  ::ave::  Super travail des admins... *BRAVO*

----------


## Yorglaa

Woaw... c'est la classe !
merci beaucoup pour tout ce travail !

----------


## Olivier Regnier

::ccool::  Flicitations pour ce nouveau forum et merci  toute l'quipe  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit4

Je suis impressionn par la richesse de ce nouveau forum, tout est mieux.
Je suis seulement un peu perdu dans cette immensit.

----------


## bestall666

Je n'ai qu'une chose a dire : 


 ::bravo::   ::bravo::   ::bravo::  

@+

Bestall666

----------


## mzt.insat

Comment ajouter le tag *  [Rsolu]* pour un probleme resolu ?

----------


## cyberzoide

bravo et merci pour ce nouveau forum  ::D:

----------


## Neilos

Trs bon boulot !
J'ai un peu de mal avec la liste des messages, il faut que je m'habitue aux icnes mais sinon c'est vrai que c'est bien plus pratique !

Merci aux admins qui ont pass leur week end de pques  faire la migration !!!!

----------


## Admin

> Comment ajouter le tag *  [Rsolu]* pour un probleme resolu ?


Menu Outil de la discussion / Mettre Rsolu....

----------


## mamiberkof

imprssionant, j'ai pas aim les couleurs en premier lieu, mais la ,je commence  s'habituer.
bcp d'amelioration sur ce nouveau forum ,  :;):   surtout le Tab. de bord (on dirait un Tab d bord d'un Boieng 767  :8-):  )

flicitation +++

----------


## keita

Bonjour  tous et  toutes
Ma part de remerciements  tous ceux et  toutes celles qui ont bien voulu, de part leur travail, mettre  notre disposition cette nouvelle version du forum.
C'est beauil y a beaucoup plus de fonctionsj'ai aim le fait qu'on puisse connaitre le nombre de personnes lisant simultanement le meme sujet.En attendant de decouvrir les autres fonctionalits,encore une fois, merci  vous. :8-):

----------


## SfJ5Rpw8

::applo::  encore bravo pour le nouveau forum.... 

une chose ... sur l'ancien forum j'utilise la syntase ...&start=12 ...pour renvoyer  un post particulier d'un fil de discussion ... cette syntaxe ne fonctionne plus ... il y as t'il autre chose ... que la page=... (ou du moins + prcis..) ?

[edit]
Bon je viens de trouver 
http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...62&postcount=8

avec postcount on arrive  peu prt au mme rsultat

----------


## ccensam

Bravo a toute l'equipe.
J'attend le colorateur syntaxique et correcteur orthographique    avec ...... ::applo::  ::ave::  ::pingoin2::

----------


## Swog

Super !! Ce nouveau Forum est vraiment gnial ! Perso, j'apprcie surtout la possibilit d'avoir unFlux RSS sur le forum, vraiment gnial ! En plus il est sympa, le design est joli, vraiment, chapeau  toute l'quipe, continuez comme a !

La coloration syntaxique sera attendue avec beaucoup d'impatience  :;):   ::D:   ::king::   ::bravo::

----------


## Kerod

Excusez moi l'expression mais ... il pte le forum  ::lol:: 
Plus srieusement c'est avec joie que j'adopte ce nouveau design qui ne laisse pas indiffrent ainsi que les nombreuses fonctionnalites qui viennent d'arriver.

Franchement chapeau  :;):

----------


## JavaAcro

Bonjour,
Bravo! c'est un forum ou s'mane le srieux et l'abngation....tiens, tout d'un coup, a me rappele, le moment ou on entre dans une classe bien propre et dcore, ou on a bien fait le mnage...enfin, c'est juste un bon souvenir.
Bonne continuation. :;):

----------


## cortex024

je trouve le forum beaucoup moins clair, surtout l'index du forum...
Beaucoup trop surcharg, brouillon...

Sinon pour les fonctionnalits, un pas en avant quand mme...

----------


## arnaud_verlaine

Vraiment un trs beau forum dont vous nous faites profiter encore une fois !!
Un grand bravo ::applo::   ::applo::   ::applo::

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

Salut,
L'interface change radicalement.. les options de suivis des sujets sont biens (rapport quotidien, hebdo....)
Va falloir s'habituer  tous les changements....
Je vais faire un tour pour une petite prise en main...
Bravo aux admins.

Sympa le nouveau smiley (?? je ne suis pas venu depuis le 11/04 congs  ::mrgreen:: )  ::mur::

----------


## TicTacToe

Bravo pour tout le boulot fourni !  :8O: 

Enfin, un vrai diteur de message  ::): 

Le truc pratique, voir qui est sur le fil, pour interagir + rapidement avec la personne en question ventuellement

Et puis, je pense que l'on va dcouvrir au fur et  mesure  ::): 

Bravo encore

@+

----------


## neo.51

Besoin d'un petit temps d'adaptation pour l'interface mais cot fonctionnalites a dpote grave  ::mrgreen::  

Beau boulot  ::):

----------


## allyson

salut
je ritre mes flicitations  ::): 
cependant j'ai une petite question : o est la chre fonction Rechercher? ::oops::

----------


## neo.51

> salut
> je ritre mes flicitations 
> cependant j'ai une petite question : o est la chre fonction Rechercher?


C'est temporairement dsactiv parce qu'on a eut normment de recherches ce matin (d'o le lger ralentissement quand on s'est retrouv  890 connects simultanns  ::lun:: ).

----------


## Admin

C'est ractiv maintenant, c'est dans la barre de navigation en haut. ou sinon c'est ce lien

----------


## allyson

merci  :;):

----------


## TabrisLeFol

Je suis compltement perdu  ::lol::  mais il est sur que ce systme de forum n'est pas moins bien que le prcdent, je vous feliciterai quand j'aurais russis  le maitriser. 

Une question qui me taraude : comment supprimer un message ?  ::lol:: 
Ah.. Et un bug, que je viens juste de voir, mon lol est fixe, du moins quand j'dite mon message...

Edit : http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=130692  ::cry:: 
 suppression impossible

----------


## loka

bravo, moi aussi je suis un peu perdu encore, mais on s'y fais  ::):

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Salut,

Flicitations pour le nouveau forum.

Les habitudes changent, mais je pense que vous avez des arguments qui rendent ce forum plus interessant en matire de rapidit et de fonctionnalits. Je vais parler de 3 fonctionnalits : une qui manque  mon gout, une que j'ai perdu par rapport  l'ancien forum et une qui est nouvelle et que "j'apprcie".

Une amlioration que j'aurais aim voir, est celle de la coloration syntaxique du code source. J'ai vu a sur d'autres forum, et a permet de visualiser le code beaucoup plus rapidement et d'tre plus efficace (les erreurs de syntaxe deviennent videntes). Ca s'applique galement  d'autres languages. Peut-tre pouvez vous l'ajouter ?

Une fonctionnalit que j'ai perdu par rapport  l'ancien forum est celle de  recherche des messages contenant 0 rponse. C'tait l'endroit o je trouvais les sujets pour lesquels je pouvais fournir une rponse, maintenant a va tre un peu plus compliqu.

Puis une fonctionnalit qui je pense va tre pratique est celle de l'ajout d'une pice jointe  un post. Ca va inciter les gens  poster leur code source directement, et  rendre la tache de debug beaucoup plus facile je pense. En evitant les abus de type "corrigez mon code source svp" !

A+  :;):

----------


## rteuteu55

Je ne suis pas le premier  le dire mais trs bonne MAJ!

- la recherche et beaucoup mieux! (surtout la recherche sur un forum spcifique qui est trs bien!!).
- charte graphique et trs belle.
- j'aime bien la nouvelle disposition des listes de discutions
- mme avec beaucoup de changement la reprise en main et ass rapide
- ...

enfin que du trs bon boult!

A+

----------


## neo.51

Pour l'instant c'est la v1 de prod.

Donc on a les fonctionnalites *minimales* du forum  ::mrgreen::  

On mettra en place beaucoup de nouvelles fonctionnalites... mais l on va attendre de bien rgler la monte en charge et que tout le monde s'habitue  la nouvelle interface.

Le potentiel d'volutivite de ce nouveau forum est norme  :;):

----------


## rteuteu55

> Pour l'instant c'est la v1 de prod.
> 
> Donc on a les fonctionnalites *minimales* du forum  
> 
> On mettra en place beaucoup de nouvelles fonctionnalites... mais l on va attendre de bien rgler la monte en charge et que tout le monde s'habitue  la nouvelle interface.
> 
> Le potentiel d'volutivite de ce nouveau forum est norme


"LA SUITE tadadam LA SUITE tadadam ..."  :;):  

Il est vrais que la fonction supprim manque un peut!
j'espre qu'elle pourra tre remise rapidement!

PS : simpatique le passage en nuance de gris avec une demande de confirmation quand on veux ce dconnecter! (comme sur WinXP)

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Une amlioration que j'aurais aim voir, est celle de la coloration syntaxique du code source. J'ai vu a sur d'autres forum, et a permet de visualiser le code beaucoup plus rapidement et d'tre plus efficace (les erreurs de syntaxe deviennent videntes). Ca s'applique galement  d'autres languages. Peut-tre pouvez vous l'ajouter ?


C'est dans la liste "projets"





> Puis une fonctionnalit qui je pense va tre pratique est celle de l'ajout d'une pice jointe  un post. Ca va inciter les gens  poster leur code source directement, et  rendre la tache de debug beaucoup plus facile je pense. En evitant les abus de type "corrigez mon code source svp" !


Dj en ligne  ::lun::

----------


## Yanos

Ouai j'aime bien le nouveau forum mais ne serait il pas plus lent qu'avant? dsol il parait qu'on ronchonne tout le temps  ::france::

----------


## Marc Lussac

Il est pas du tout optimis actuellement, on va  travailler et il redeviendra ultra rapide comme avant

Merci pour votre patience

 ::merci::

----------


## bossun

elle est ou la fonction recherche???

ce matin elle tait l dans le menu et paffff disparu.. j'utilise IE et Firefox.. et rien ...

est-ce que c'est moi qui suis aveugle ou bete??


pis je trouve domage qu'il n'y ait pas un fil RSS par forum... je ne vois pas l'utilit d'un fil gnral.

si on avait un fil par forum on pourrait suivre mieux les messages du forum qui nous interesse...

----------


## Marc Lussac

Recherche temporairement dsactive, merci pour votre patience

----------


## neo.51

> pis je trouve domage qu'il n'y ait pas un fil RSS par forum... je ne vois pas l'utilit d'un fil gnral.
> 
> si on avait un fil par forum on pourrait suivre mieux les messages du forum qui nous interesse...


http://www.developpez.net/forums/faq...l&titlesonly=0

j'ai dj remont le problme pour qu'on propose le flux du forum sur lequel on est en train de naviguer et non tout le temps le flux de l'ensemble des forums.

Mais va falloir leur laisser le temps de digrer la grosse todo qu'on cre depuis ce matin  ::mouarf::

----------


## bossun

> j'ai dj remont le problme pour qu'on propose le flux du forum sur lequel on est en train de naviguer et non tout le temps le flux de l'ensemble des forums.


je viens de voir et je te remercie de ton lien...
have fun :-)

----------


## maximenet

Oui moi aussi je trouve le nouveau design super
Pas mal de bonne fonctionnalit.

Mais j'attends :
- la fonction recherche, qui sans elle on va voir apparaitre pas mal de messages en double ( et peut tre de ma part galement )
- l'acclration du forum, car l c'est vrai qu'il est plus lent qu'avant.

Mais bon prenez tout votre temps, on fera avec ce qu'on a sous le coude et c'est dj ennorme  ::):

----------


## HumanTool

excellent, une petite jeunesse au forum !!
est ce qu'il serait possible que le forum se rafraichisse automatiquement au bout de x min ?  :8O: 
 moins que cela existe mais j'ai pas vu... ::oops:: 
sinon flicitation, migration avec succs !!

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Mais j'attends :
> - la fonction recherche, qui sans elle on va voir apparaitre pas mal de messages en double ( et peut tre de ma part galement )
> - l'acclration du forum, car l c'est vrai qu'il est plus lent qu'avant.


On est d'accord.

Mais la l'quipe technique est un peu dbord par toutes les demandes, et on avais pas prvu d'avoir russi  saturer le bixon avec cette nouvelle affluence record sur le forum.

Mais on va s'en sortir, on  vu pire  ::mouarf::

----------


## Marc Lussac

> excellent, une petite jeunesse au forum !!
> est ce qu'il serait possible que le forum se rafraichisse automatiquement au bout de x min ? 
>  moins que cela existe mais j'ai pas vu...


Ca c'est hors de questions, surtout avec la charge qu'on   ::mouarf::

----------


## Nasky

J'ai trouv un petit bug pas trop trop gnant  ::oops:: 
J'tais entrain de rdiger un message dans lequel j'ai fait un copier/coller d'un lien vers un topic du forum. Les liens tant en "gras", tout ce que je tapais aprs avoir coll ce lien tait en gras. J'ai essay de slctionner le texte en gras puis cliquer sur "G" afin d'enlever le gras mais rien  faire. J'ai d valider mon message puis l'diter et l a a march. C'est un bug trs vicieux a  ::aie:: 

Nas'

----------


## Marc Lussac

Dans ce cas ne faut il pas essayer de basculer l'diteur du mode wysiwyg au mode code ?

----------


## qi130

Chapeau bas pour le travail accompli .

Devant la taille imposante des pages des forums, ne serait-il pas judicieux d'avoir galement une liste de navigation rapide *en haut* de la page ?

----------


## Nasky

> Dans ce cas ne faut il pas essayer de basculer l'diteur du mode wysiwyg au mode code ?


 ::mouarf::  Je ne savais mme pas qu'il y avait 2 modes. En tout cas a rsout le problme, oui. Trop fort ce forum  :8-): 

Nas'

----------


## mphistopheles

au fait, peut-on avoir acces  des statistiques plus avvances?

merci.

----------


## Marc Lussac

statistiques de quoi ?  ::koi::

----------


## Skyounet

> statistiques de quoi ?


Moi j'aimerai bien voir des statistiques du forum, nombres de messages par jour, nombre de visites...

Un lien en bas genre, xxx messages aujourd'hui, xxx nouveau thread...

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Nombre de visiteurs, navigateurs, heures...  ::D:

----------


## cortex024

> Les erreurs suivantes sont survenues quand ce message a t envoy:                                                      
> 
>    1. Une attente de 60 secondes est requise entre chaque envoi de messages. Vous pourrez retenter dans 8 secondes.


c'est de la M.... ::sm:: 

Vive le ridicule du nouveau forum  ::applo::  ::applo::  ::applo::  ::applo::

----------


## Pollux

C'est du beau travail au niveau graphique et fonctionnalits.  ::applo::  

Je trouve juste qu'il manque la fonctionnalit de recherche des messages qui n'ont aucune rponses.

Autrement c'est super je trouve... C'est peut-tre juste un peu gros la hauteur que prennent les titres des messages. Le nombre de messages visibles est moins levs et c'est plus difficile qu'avant au niveau visibilit.

Mais bravo!

Pollux

----------


## Matt2094

Comment on supprime un message qu'on a crit ?

----------


## SfJ5Rpw8

> Comment on supprime un message qu'on a crit ?


 idem j'ai pas trouv !! en tant que simple utilisateur on n'as plus le droit ?



Autre problme... : fentre de code ... lors de l'ajout de barre de dfilement au fentre de code ...la fentre n'est pas largie.. ce qui provoque un "masquage" d'une ligne sous les barres de dfilement



```
echo "Juste une fausse ligne de code pour illustrer le problme ...................................." !
```

par contre ce qui porte  confusion c'est que la prvisu ne rajoute pas les barres de dfilement et donc tout est ok..

----------


## luta

personnelement je suis extrmement du...
en effet il est bcp plus volu...et beaucoup plus lent aussi, c est dommage, surtout que les nouvelles fonctionnalits me sont totlaement inutiles.
Petit bmol sur la recherche de messages que je trouvais inefficace sur l ancien forum et que je n ai pas encore test sur celui ci.

Cela dit beau travail graphique il est plus beau qu avant.
Globalement je suis pour autant du

----------


## Nasky

C'est vrai que c'est plus lent qu'avant.
Par contre, les nouvelles fonctionnalits ne sont pas inutiles. Noter un thread c'est nouveau mais je pense que dans le futur, on pourra s'en servir. C'est une question d'habitude  mon avis.

Sinon, pour supprimer son message, on en a dj parl, ce n'est pas possible pour le moment  :;): 

Nas'

----------


## tiboooo

Bon d'abord flcitation, cette nouvelle mouture est fort interessente.

Mais les pages sont tres longues  s'afficher de l'ordre de 15 secondes pour que la page principale se charge totalement .Certe elle visible au bout de 9 secondes mais je trouve a long quand meme.

Donc ma question est : est-ce gnralis ou bien y'a que moi ?

Edit les 6 derniere seconde c'est xiti qui est charg ...

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Moi je trouve que ce nouveau forum est super, et qu'au fil du temps en apprenant  connatre les nouvelles fonctionnalits, je le trouverai encore plus super certainement. 

Mais c'est sr qu'il va falloir du temps pour s'y habituer. 

Niveau vitesse, j'ai pas vraiment constat de changement par rapport au vieux. 

C'est vraiment un immense travail accompli par l'quipe de develloppez.com et on ne peut que les en fliciter  ::bravo::  

Le seul petit dfaut que j'ai pu trouver, c'est l'affichage des smileys quand on clique sur plus... C'est peut tre moins fouilli qu'avant, mais c'est plus dur de s'y retrouver et il faut beaucoup scroller pour en atteindre certains

----------


## Marc Lussac

Je prcise une chose *extrmement importante*

L'ancien forum a t optimis  mort (y compris des dlocalisations de traitement comme la recherche) par ncessit avant le changement de serveur pour le bixon.

Le nouveau systme n' *aucune optimisation* de performances, et aucune dlocalisation de traitements, il est "brut de fonderie" en performances. L'quipe s'est focalis sur les fonctionnalits et la migration seulement.

Maintenant que nous sommes en production sur cette V1, nous allons metre en place toutes les optimisations et dlocalisations utiles pour que ce *nouveau forum soit extrmement rapide*, comme l'ancien avant.

Merci donc de patienter, cela va prendre plusieurs jours...

----------


## Nasky

On tait tous certains que l'quipe de DVP allait grer ce problme de vitesse  ::mrgreen:: 
En mme temps, mme si c'est lent, faut pas abuser, a reste largement utilisable. C'est en effet l'autre forum qui tait trs optimis  ::): 

Nas'

----------


## tiboooo

Okay merci, mais jme disais que a venait peut etre de chez moi.

----------


## Marc Lussac

C'est possible que ca vienne de toi, soluce : http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=132124

----------


## Vesta

Vraiment pas mal ce nouveau forum...

----------


## Franck.H

Bien le bonjour !

Encore toutes mes flicitation, moi j'dois dire que mme niveau vitesse je vois pas trop de ralentissement, c'est peut-tre d  ma connexion 20Mo ?!?!  ::mouarf:: 
M'enfin bref, ce que j'ai p remarquer, en changeant d'adresse mail pour le profil, je ne reois plus de notification sur ma nouvelle bote !

*Bon je viens de refaire la manip apparement c'est bon maintenant, j'avais simplement pas eu le mail de confirmation de changement de mail !*

----------


## Mdinoc

Joli!
Mais comme il faut quelqu'un pour rouspter, j'ai une rclamation moi aussi:
On pourrait remplacer les < > par de vrais liens "prcdente" et "suivante" ?
L, je suis oblig de me rapprocher de l'cran pour bien cliquer dessus, et a devient franchement lourd... (Surtout que les liens "premire" et "dernire" deviennent effroyablement tentants, bien qu'inutiles)

Dj que j'ai tendance  passer du temps sur ce forum, cela diminue encore plus mon efficacit, me faisant perdre au moins une seconde de plus  chaque page  ::aie:: 


*Edit:* Rrraaaaargh c'est pas vrai!! Il faut un clic de plus pour marquer un forum comme lu! (En supposant qu'on trouve le menu droulant du premier coup).
Est-ce vraiment la peine d'ajouter des fonctionalis si c'est pour rendre les prcdentes moins accessibles?

De plus, les "nouveaux" messages ressortent beaucoup moins que sur l'ancien forum. Je suis du...

PS: Encore un problme, quand on dsactive le mode wysiwyg, il revient tout seul quand on dite le message... Il n'y a pas une option pour le dsactiver compltement ou mmoriser le dernier mode utilis ?

----------


## Swog

> PS: Encore un problme, quand on dsactive le mode wysiwyg, il revient tout seul quand on dite le message... Il n'y a pas une option pour le dsactiver compltement ou mmoriser le dernier mode utilis ?


jette un coup d'oeil sur ton "tableau de bord"  :;):

----------


## Maxoo

Moi je tiens  dire que je navigue sur le forum en 56Ko depuis toujours, et que y   a jamais vraiment eu de problme.

Des fois ca rame, mais c'est en fonction de l'heure et du nombre de connect.

Alors si il est optimis en plus c'est trop bien !!
Merci l'quipe Developpez.

----------


## Marc Lussac

> *Edit:* Rrraaaaargh c'est pas vrai!! Il faut un clic de plus pour marquer un forum comme lu! (En supposant qu'on trouve le menu droulant du premier coup).


J'ai fait une demande pour avoir un bouton lu, du calme c'est que la V1  ::sm::

----------


## kichemans

les nouvelles fonctionnalits sont tres sympa,

en effet un peu deroutante quand on est habitu a l'ancien, mais sympa !

rien que l'icone differente dans les discussions ou l'on a particip, est interessante, pour voir rapidement ou est la discussion recherche.


ensuite, le " s'abonner a la discussion" est sympa aussi.

fin bref, c'est du tout bon  ::P:

----------


## cortex024

La recherche de messages est extremement pnible, on ne peut plus rechercher sur tous les forums?  ::kill:: 

De plus j'ai constat quelques erreurs dans le nombre de message et le nom du dernier intervenant.... ce n'est pas toujours correct.

Les liens rapides sont une bonne ide mais on y propose la dedans des choses totalement inutile en lien direct, et on n'y propose pas des choses qui pourraient tre interessantes (comme "trouver tous mes messages")...

("modifier votre profil", "modifier votre signature", "mon profil",) -> redondant et totalement inutile... on ne change pas son profil tous les 2 jours!

"utilisateurs actuellement connects" -> suffit de descendre en bas de page

----------


## Maxoo

pour trouver ses messages, il suffit de suivre les discussions.

----------


## Marc Lussac

> La recherche de messages est extremement pnible, on ne peut plus rechercher sur tous les forums?


La *recherche globale* est possible elle  simplement t *dsactive* pour l'instant pour des raisons de performances.

Sur l'ancien systme la recherche avait t dlocalise sur un autre serveur, ce que nous allons probablement faire aussi dans le futur avec ce nouveau systme, mais ca va nous prendre du temps de le mettre en oeuvre.

En attendant d'ici peu, nous allons avoir un swich pour ractiver la recherche globable  partir de 18 h et le week end.

La recherche globale restera donc temporairement dsactive pendant les heures de pointes, du lundi au vendredi, jusqu' 18 h. Dans l'avenir vous aurez de nouveau accs  la recherche globale.

Merci pour votre patience.

----------


## Celelibi

Finalement j'aime bien ce nouveau forum.  ::): 

Mais j'aimerais signaler que les liens pour mettre un topic en rsolu ou dlestage ne sont pas accessibles sans javascript.
Quand js est dsactiv on a une url de ce genre pour les outils de la discution : ...showthread.php?t=130516&page=6*&nojs=1*#goto_threadtools 
Et les deux liens sus-cits n'y sont pas reports.

J'aurais bien rapport ce bug avec l'outil prvu pour a, mais l'image pour le code d'inscription ne s'affiche pas.  ::): 


Error : Double bug - recursive crash because of an eroneous error.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Pour rsolu j'ai demand un bouton, reste  modifier le template, patience

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

Je commence  (re)prendre mes marques...
Un peu lent ce matin (heureusement a n'a pas dur..), maintenant c'est bon.

----------


## Matt2094

Bravo! Le nouveau forum est beaucoup plus organis : on ne s'apperoit presque pas que l'on ait sur un site ; l'ancien ressemblait trop aux forums classics.

Je ne sais pas si qql l'as dj remarqu, mais j'ai trouver un problme : j'arrive pas  m'inscrire dans la section bugs, l'image code n'est pas affich,  la place, il y a a : http://bug.developpez.net/make_captc...blic_key=28793  ::?: 

Mais encore bravo!

----------


## Celelibi

> Bravo! Le nouveau forum est beaucoup plus organis : on ne s'apperoit presque pas que l'on *est* sur un site ; l'ancien ressemblait trop aux forums classics.
> 
> Je ne sais pas si qql l'as dj remarqu, mais j'ai trouver un problme : j'arrive pas  m'inscrire dans la section bugs, l'image code n'est pas affich,  la place, il y a a : http://bug.developpez.net/make_captc...blic_key=28793


C'est quoi un forum "classique" ?
En effet phpbb est trs rpandu.

Et puis heureusement que tout le monde lis les messages prcdents avant de poster, sinon on arrterait pas de se rpter.  :;):

----------


## Marc Lussac

Pour info : La *F.A.Q Forum* : Les rponses  vos questions sur le nouveau forum

----------


## Lung

> Pour info : La *F.A.Q Forum* : Les rponses  vos questions sur le nouveau forum


Elle n'a pas rpondu  ma question, alors je la pose ici :
- A quoi correspond la notion de groupe ?
Quand on clic sur le nom de quelqu'un pour afficher son profil, dans le cadre en bas  droite, il a crit :
*



Machin n'est pas membre d'un groupe d'utilisateurs public


*

----------


## neo.51

Les groupes servent  l'organisation des droits sur le forum.

Pour l'instant je crois que tous les groupes sont privs.

En gros c'est comme un groupe d'utilisateurs pour windows, tu dfinis les droits du groupe et t'ajoute un utilisateur aux groupes dsirs. Ca permet de gagner du temps dans la configuration des droits (imaginnes grer 200 rdacteur en mettant les droits 1 par 1 sur chaque forum  ::aie:: )

----------


## Lung

> Les groupes servent  l'organisation des droits sur le forum.


Ah, ok.




> (imaginnes grer 200 rdacteur en mettant les droits 1 par 1 sur chaque forum )


C'est pas comme ca que ca marche ...

 ::mouarf::

----------


## Marc Lussac

Les groupes c'est pas nouveau ca existait aussi avec l'ancien forum (sous phpbb)

----------


## brice01

J'ai post un message sur le forum MySQL ce matin  7h00 mais il apparait avec comme heure de post 6h00.
Est-ce normal ?

----------


## SfJ5Rpw8

> J'ai post un message sur le forum MySQL ce matin  7h00 mais il apparait avec comme heure de post 6h00.
> Est-ce normal ?


va voir tes options de fuseaux horaires dans tab.de bord / modifier vos options...  :;):

----------


## virgul

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord bravo votre nouveau forum est nickel et les fonctionnalits qui y sont prsente son merveilleuse!

J'aurais cependant un souhait: 

Je suis dsol si ca t dj demand ou si c'est dj prsent sur le forum!

Serait-il possible d'avoir un bouton "sujet rcent" qui contient les derniers sujets (les 10 par ex.)  o l'on a posts (que se soit nous ou non qu'il l'ayons crer). 

Car ds fois il est vraiment difficile de retrouv un post qui ncssitait une petite attente (1-2jours )avant de rpondre ou une explication supplmentaire dans un message ou l'on n'a pas eu de rponse?

Merci

++

Thierry

----------


## Eusebius

> Serait-il possible d'avoir un bouton "sujet rcent" qui contient les derniers sujets (les 10 par ex.)  o l'on a posts (que se soit nous ou non qu'il l'ayons crer). 
> 
> Car ds fois il est vraiment difficile de retrouv un post qui ncssitait une petite attente (1-2jours )avant de rpondre ou une explication supplmentaire dans un message ou l'on n'a pas eu de rponse?


Tu peux suivre le sujet, et ensuite aller voir les sujets que tu suis dans ton tableau de bord.

----------


## Xunil

Bonjour,

Ca a peut-tre dj t signal, mais lorsque l'on poste un message javascript dsactiv, les sauts de lignes ne sont pas pris en compte dans le message.

Ce qui fait que le message ne devient plus qu'un gros pat de texte, et il faut obligatoirement activer le js pour que la mise en forme soit prise en compte.

C'est normal ?

----------


## Anomaly

Pourquoi dsactiver le javascript ?

Sinon, l'diteur standard (et avanc) a t prvu pour tourner avec Javascript. Pour un diteur sans Javascript, passe en diteur basique.

----------


## Xunil

C'est par choix personnel, enfin je vais pas expliquer mes motivations du pourquoi le dsactiver.

Merci, je vais modifier l'option de l'diteur.

----------


## ner0lph

Il est super ce forum !  :8-): 
Des fonctionnalits trs intressantes, de bonnes performances, a peut plaire...   ::bravo:: 
sauf une : non libre

<meta name="generator" content="vBulletin 3.5.5" />

----------


## Ramdoulou

Je tiens  fliciter le ou les createurs de ce Forum, ainsi que leurs Responsables et leurs modrateurs pour le travails qu'il font.

Chaque dveloppeur, peut importe son niveau, peut facilement s'intgrer, et apprendre de nouvelles, choses, qui la plupart du temps favorisent grandement son apprentissage.

Donc un Grand Bravo et continuez ainsi  :;):

----------


## solarishp

Je voudrais savoir pourquoi mon avatar ne saffiche pas ? Est-ce en fonction du nombre de messages posts comme sur dautres forums ? ::roll::

----------


## Skyounet

> Je voudrais savoir pourquoi mon avatar ne saffiche pas ? Est-ce en fonction du nombre de messages posts comme sur dautres forums ?


Rponse dans la FAQ du forum.

Quand tu as 50 messages, tu peux mettre un avatar.

----------


## solarishp

Et bien j'ai 51 messages et impossiblie de mettre mon avatar. j'ai cette option qui est toujous coche  ::?:  

spcifi  Les avatars sont de petites images qui s'affichent sous votre nom d'utilisateur partout o vous envoyez un message.
.Ne pas utiliser d'avatar
Remarque : si vous avez un avatar personnalis, choisir cette option l'effacera. 

O est le problme

----------


## netah25

> Et bien j'ai 51 messages et impossiblie de mettre mon avatar. j'ai cette option qui est toujous coche  
> 
> spcifi  Les avatars sont de petites images qui s'affichent sous votre nom d'utilisateur partout o vous envoyez un message.
> .Ne pas utiliser d'avatar
> Remarque : si vous avez un avatar personnalis, choisir cette option l'effacera. 
> 
> O est le problme


je viens de verifiet ton compte ne presente aucun probleme ... tu dois pouvoir te spcifier un avatar normalement ....

----------


## solarishp

J'ai trouv  ::P: 
a fonctionne correctement merci encore  ::mouarf::

----------


## aityahia

je trouve le forum excellent trs simple a utiliser, je me permet de faire trois petites suppositions que je juge utiles.

Ajouter un moyen qui va permettre au propritaire de la discutions de marquer la rponse la pus pertinente pour la rsolution de son problme.Ajouter le critre Rsolu dans la recherche avance.Possibilit de dplacer une discutions par son propritaire d'un forum a un autre (pour rduire les multi-post) 

et merci encore

@ aityahia

----------

